# Score!



## shooterrick (Oct 22, 2009)

Well the road in front of the company is finally being widened.  I have been waiting 2 years for the 2 good size pecan trees in the easment to come down and today was the day.  Nice thing was when I told the city contracted cutters I wanted the wood they had it bucked up in 15 inch sticks and piled on the company property!  I hauled home about a full cord tonight.


----------



## bassman (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice score!  My step son's friend from Arkansas is coming out hunting the end of the month and is bringing a stack of pecan for us.  Happy smoking days!


----------



## rickw (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 22, 2009)

Trade some Shag Hick. for some Pecan?PM me.!!!


----------



## cman95 (Oct 22, 2009)

Dang Rick, even a blind hawg finds a acorn, I mean pecan every once in a while.


----------



## freshmeat (Oct 22, 2009)

How does pecan differ from hickory?  
Do different types of wood burn / smoke at different rates if all other variables are the same?

I just bought 1/3 cubic foot in chunk form for $4.99 locally to try something different (hickory exclusive) since starting my walk in smoke couple months ago.  I have loin in cure that will be ready on Saturday for my first attempt at CB...what knowledge I have is with hickory, but busting at the seams to try the pecan.  Any suggestions?


----------



## jjmrascal (Oct 22, 2009)

You can use either and have great results. When I make sausage I used to use 100% hickory dust with great results. I ran out of that and tend to use whatever hardwood I can cut up with my chainsaw (oak, pecan, hickory etc.) When BBQing, you have to go easy on the hickory, though. I always heard the rule of thumb is 80% oak (or other mild wood) and 20% hickory. I don't know why it goes well in the sausage process and not in the BBQ, but straight hickory can really sour the meat in BBQ.

Pecan is a close cousin to hickory but has a more mellow smoke. It is possible to oversmoke with pecan but you really have to try.


----------



## tsywake (Oct 22, 2009)

Congrats on the score.  This past spring I started a dozen or so pecan trees from the nut.  I planted them last week.  In about 10 years or so they should be big enough to cut and use.


----------



## fire it up (Oct 22, 2009)

Great score Rick!


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 22, 2009)

What a score you made and to have it all cutt up and stacked is more then great.


----------



## shooterrick (Oct 22, 2009)

Pecan is sometimes called hickory light.  It is a bit sweeter IMO but a bit milder overall.  Be carefull with a full smoke of hickory.  I was into it about the same time you are now long ago and found out the hard way hickory can get way too strong fast if not carefull.  Good luck!


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 22, 2009)

Great score Rick


----------



## rickw (Oct 22, 2009)

I know myself and my family are not big fans of hickory, I mean it's ok but oak and cherry wood is our go to woods. Oh yeah, mulberry too.


----------



## shooterrick (Oct 22, 2009)

I have pear and pecan and oak.  Not much apple down here but I used it alot back in Missouri.  Guess my favorites would be pecan, apple, oak.


----------



## eman (Oct 23, 2009)

Shooter Rick,  Hated by squirrels  all over!
 Nice score my friend.


----------



## bbq engineer (Oct 23, 2009)

OHHHH YEAAAAHHHH!  Way to keep an eye out and jump on the chance to score it for the right price.  I love pecan wood.


----------



## crewcab4x4 (Oct 23, 2009)

nice score. wish we had pecan up here. I use alot of hickory and cherry.


----------



## blue (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm jealous.  Pecan is the one wood that I cannot find in MI.


----------



## jlmacc (Oct 23, 2009)

Never tried mulberry,Is it good? I have them growing everywhere.


----------



## rickw (Oct 23, 2009)

Mulberry is a real nice wood for smoking. It also has a high BTU, higher than oak as a matter of fact.


----------



## freshmeat (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks for the help Shooter!  Apologize for the thread jack.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Awesome score!


----------



## jlmacc (Oct 24, 2009)

What is the flaver?Is it mellow like apple wood or stronger like oak?I think I will find out on my next smoke,gonna give a go


----------



## rickw (Oct 24, 2009)

It is on the mild side, kinda like apple.


----------

